# Colorful_Goat_Mama and Poka_Doodle's hatching thread



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey with all the other threads I figured I'd start my own. I'll be hatching 24 baby chicks. They will be different D'Anver varieties. More to come soon
Now in April, I'm excited to announce that @Colorful_Goat_Mama will also be joining me to hatch.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh my....are you counting your chickens before they hatch???      Just kidding with ya - good luck with it!


----------



## chiques chicks (Mar 2, 2016)

I have 13 on day 12, but I'm going to candle tonight and toys clears.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 2, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh my....are you counting your chickens before they hatch???      Just kidding with ya - good luck with it!


Yeah sorta. I'm counting the number I ordered. But that joke works in my case as true.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 3, 2016)

I always count my chicks before they hatch. I'm hatching English Orpingtons (blue and black)
Marans (Blue and blue/splash) and Narragansett turkeys. 
Not right now, later when it warms up a bit.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm guilty too... lol!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm guilty too... lol!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah. I'm very guilty right now. I've started the name list. Isn't that supposed to happen when they are a couple months old?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 6, 2016)

So, I learned on Friday that the eggs are being collected currently. I just plugged in the incubator to be prepared. The air him humidity is 50 percent, a little higher then I'd like. Is there a way to lower the humidity?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 6, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks. Are you going to raise baby chicks this spring?


----------



## chiques chicks (Mar 6, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> So, I learned on Friday that the eggs are being collected currently. I just plugged in the incubator to be prepared. The air him humidity is 50 percent, a little higher then I'd like. Is there a way to lower the humidity?



If the humidity in the incubator is 50℅, the only option is to find a drier room. If the room humidity is 50℅, check the incubator humidity.

Humidity is relative to temperature, same moisture in warmer air is less relative humidity.

Have you calibrated your meter?

(I know your an experienced incubator and these are basic statements, but maybe will help anyone new)


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 6, 2016)

chiques chicks said:


> If the humidity in the incubator is 50℅, the only option is to find a drier room. If the room humidity is 50℅, check the incubator humidity.
> 
> Humidity is relative to temperature, same moisture in warmer air is less relative humidity.
> 
> ...


It was just the incubator at the beginning. But thanks for the information in case this is needed later.
Is it okay to leave the incubator plugged in while we wait?


----------



## chiques chicks (Mar 6, 2016)

IMO, not only okay, but important to do so.

Running it for days ahead of time allows you to stabilize the temperature and make sure everything is working properly. I always start mine at least 3 days ahead.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 6, 2016)

Okay, thanks. It said a minimum of eight hours ahead of setting the eggs, but I'll keep it in.


----------



## chiques chicks (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't like fiddling with settings after the eggs are set, other than obviously adjusting humidity by opening vents or adding water. Starting it well ahead of time gives me comfort in knowing the temperature is stable.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 12, 2016)

Do you have an update for us? 

I'm raising chicks for the first time this year.  So far, all is well for me.  No, I'm not inclined to try hatching eggs until my mom or someone is around to talk into checking on them periodically.  My work schedule is too unpredictable most of the time.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, I've been meaning to. Eggs are actually coming this week.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 12, 2016)

In one of your posts on another thread you mentined D'Anvers.  Is the following picture possibly a D'Anvers.  I know it was in the bantam bin when I bought it. 

I took this picture a couple of days after I bought the birds.  It is the only one I have like this.




I just took this picture today and the bird is about 4 weeks old.



Anyway, just let me know what you think if you would.  I am begining to be very curious about how many people there are who have livestock of some kind and chickens....


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 13, 2016)

Hard to say. I could probably tell you in a couple weeks. I'm actually going to be hatching D'Anvers


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 14, 2016)

The incubator is ready and the eggs should be coming today. I'm really excited. If it comes while I'm with my horse then hopefully my brothers will put them right in.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 16, 2016)

28 eggs arrived yesterday. Incubator is doing great. I'm glad they didn't arrive any later, we had another big snowstorm.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 17, 2016)

Good luck with them!  Hope you have a great hatch.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 17, 2016)

So I'm editing my first post and all the other things, because I have a friend here that's also hatching eggs soon.


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi!


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 17, 2016)

I put 24 egg all together in our Brinsea incubator 10 days ago! I have 6 lavender and 6 blue laced red wyoandots eggs that I got in the mail from Georgia. Then 12 of my own eggs, Legbar easter egger and olive egger mixes with Marans. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 17, 2016)

We will both be hatching a lavender variety of chick.


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 17, 2016)

We had a power outage at my house so being the crazy chicken lady I begged my friend if I could plug my incubator at his house since he still had electricity.


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 22, 2016)

Candled eggs at 14 days old!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 22, 2016)

Awesome! I see you have an egg candler - I've been wanting one, but I don't hatch enough to really _need _it.  My broody hens do most of the work.....(I have three right now, and used to have two other ones but they quit).....


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 22, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Awesome! I see you have an egg candler - I've been wanting one, but I don't hatch enough to really _need _it.  My broody hens do most of the work.....(I have three right now, and used to have two other ones but they quit).....


Yeah I got the candler after I started moving my egg selling business to ten people because we accidentally gave a customer a young pullets egg that had blood spots. He sadly never brought eggs from us again.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 22, 2016)

Colorful_Goat_Mama said:


> Yeah I got the candler after I started moving my egg selling business to ten people because we accidentally gave a customer a young pullets egg that had blood spots. He sadly never brought eggs from us again.


Lol. We use phones.

My avatar was one at 4 days. Only two weeks left


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 22, 2016)

Colorful_Goat_Mama said:


> Yeah I got the candler after I started moving my egg selling business to ten people because we accidentally gave a customer a young pullets egg that had blood spots. He sadly never brought eggs from us again.



Once we accidentally gave our neighbor (she's a customer) two rotten eggs, but since we are good friends she still buys from us, although now we are a lot more careful about making sure our eggs are not rotten or growing chicks in them (one time my Mom cracked open an egg with a fairly large chick inside - we are now careful about that too).


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 22, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Once we accidentally gave our neighbor (she's a customer) two rotten eggs, but since we are good friends she still buys from us, although now we are a lot more careful about making sure our eggs are not rotten or growing chicks in them (one time my Mom cracked open an egg with a fairly large chick inside - we are now careful about that too).


Oh lol. We write the date we collected the egg on our eggs.


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 22, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Lol. We use phones.
> 
> My avatar was one at 4 days. Only two weeks left


I did use my phone for a while but with my olive egger hen I needed a stronger light and on the candler it's so bright that it can blind you!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 25, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh lol. We write the date we collected the egg on our eggs.



The ones we gave our neighbors were from a nest we found in the woods, so we didn't know how old they were. I thought we put them in water to see if they were rotten or not, but maybe we didn't.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 30, 2016)

Well, it's almost time for lockdown here. The eggs should hatch starting Thursday. The only unfortunate thing is that I'll be in Texas while they hatch.
On a side note there was a Murdoch's sale a week ago and we got 4 babies


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 5, 2016)

The eggs should hatch any time now!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 5, 2016)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 5, 2016)

Yay!! Exciting!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 5, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


>


I'll update when I hear any thing.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 6, 2016)

Still waiting.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 7, 2016)

Sorry no news yet


----------



## TAH (May 16, 2016)

Anything yet?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 17, 2016)

They all died in shell.


----------



## TAH (May 17, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> They all died in shell.


That is sad.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 17, 2016)

I'm so sorry. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 17, 2016)

It happened oh well. My little brother didn't think about them when candling


----------



## Ferguson K (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 17, 2016)




----------

